# خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى



## my hope (2 أبريل 2008)

عند تصفحي المنتدى لاحضت ان هناك فرع خاص للبرامج 
وطبعا مع البرامج مع الكراكات والسيريلات يعني بدون تحفظ
(سرقة) والسرقة هي ضمن الوصايا الاساسية .يعني يمكن اعتبارها
خطيئة من الدرجة الاولى فان كنا نحن اعضاء هذا المنتدى نفعل
هذا فلا عتب على غيرنا 
وطبعا واحد يستدعي خبراء الهكرز واللاخ يريد جعل وندوزه 
اصلي متناسين ان هذه البرامج تصنعها شركات وتصرف عليها 
ملايين الدولارات وان هذه البرامج لها حقوق ملكية يعني حرام
استخدامها بدون شرائها ويمكن ان يقتصر المنتدى على شرح 
البرامج ووضع النسخ التجريبية للبرامج والبرامج المجانية 
وانا بكتابتي لهذا الموضوع لم اقصد ان اقوم بعمل تخريبي او 
ما شابه وانما حرصي عليكم  لان الجهل لايعفي من العقاب
ولو اني اعرف ان اغلب المستخدمين يعرفون الحقيقة
وانا اولهم واقوم بذلك ايضا ولتمنى ان ياتي اليوم ولا احتاج 
لهذا الامر

ارجو ان لايعاقبني المشرفين لصراحتي:t32:


----------



## Twin (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ my hope*​*بعيداً عن ما كتبت لأن هذه وجهة نظرك أنت *
*وقد تختلف من مستخدم لأخر فنقل المواضيع علي هذه الشبكة العنكبوتيه لا يعتبر سرقة من وجهة نظر أخرين*
*ويا أخي من قوانين المنتدي أن نضع كلمة منقول في نهاية اي موضوع جيد ننشره *

*عامة موضوع السرقة والحرف والفرسية دية *
*أنا مش هقدر أتكلم فيها علشان أن ياما أتاخد مني مواضيع *
*وفي منتديات تانية وبتتكتب بأسم ناقلها وكأنه هو المؤلف *
*وهذه ليست برامج بل مواضيع روحية *
*ومش بزعل لأن الهدف الأسمي هو أنتشار كلمة الله*

*عامة دعنا من هذا ونركز علي ...*​


my hope قال:


> ارجو ان لايعاقبني المشرفين لصراحتي:t32:


*هل المشرفين هنا بهذه الدرجة من السوء ليعاقيك علي صراحتك ؟*
*أعتقد أنك تملك خلفية خاطئة عن المشرفين هنا *
*ياليتك تتابعنا وتتابع خطواتنا وستري الفرق*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## my hope (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

انا مصر على رايي 
حتى لو نقل فهو بالنهاية سرقة الكترونية


----------



## sweetly heart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*


اخى my hope مع احترامى لوجهة نظرك انا بختلف عنك اشوى يعنى اى واحد ممكن يتعلم والنت متاح للجميع حتى السرقة على النت ادارة الشركات بتكون عاملة احسابها وما باثر عليها باى شى وبالعكس بتكون مستفيدة وهادا احد بنود التسويق بالنسبة الهم والشركات تستفيد حتى من السرقة منها 
وبالنسبة لاى واحد بدو يتعلم الهكر هوا حر والحرية هى من اقدس اقدس الاشياء كل انسان وضميره حر يتعلموا الهكر ما فيه اى مشكلة واى واحد حينزل موضوع يستفسر عن اى شى انا حجاوبه على اى موضوع واذا ما اعرفت راح اسال وابحث الو حتى اجيبوا لانى بحترم الانسان الى بيبحث عن المعرفة هاى نظرتى للموضوع لا تعنى انى مش متفهم وجهة نظرك بالعكس بحترموا لانك انتا ما بدك تسير سرقة على النت او انهم يدخلوا على اجهزة بعضهم بس انا كمان بحترم الحرية والمعرفة والاستكشاف وانو الانسان يكون موضع مسؤولية 

وشكرى وتقديرى الك my hope


----------



## my hope (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

طيب مثلا انت درست عن الكومبيوتر وبعدين عملت سيدي تعليمي وصرفت عليه فلوس وحطيتو بموقع واجا واحد اشترى نسخة وبعدين رفعها لغير موقع ونشرها بالمنتديات والمحتاجين للسيدي حصلو عليه بسهوله 
وما احتاجو يشتروه فخسرت الصاحب الاصلي للمنتوج مع
انه تعب علية 
اذا الضلم الواقع عليه مين بيتحمله


----------



## sweetly heart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*



> طيب مثلا انت درست عن الكومبيوتر وبعدين عملت سيدي تعليمي وصرفت عليه فلوس وحطيتو بموقع واجا واحد اشترى نسخة وبعدين رفعها لغير موقع ونشرها بالمنتديات والمحتاجين للسيدي حصلو عليه بسهوله
> وما احتاجو يشتروه فخسرت الصاحب الاصلي للمنتوج مع
> انه تعب علية
> اذا الضلم الواقع عليه مين بيتحمله



هاى الشركات شاطرة وحريصة على مصلحتها وهيا بتدرس منيح والف مرة ومرة كل الطبقات وكل مناطق التسويق التى ستدخلها والطريقة المناسبة وهناك ادارات مختصة بهذا الشئ وبيعرفوا وبيكونوا عاملين احساب السرقات وهما بستفيدوا من السرقة انها زى عملية تسويق ودعاية الهم والى بيسرقوا هيك هيك مكنوش راح يشتروها اصلا ها بيدورا على منتج تانى يمكن سرقته وفيه منافسات بين الشركات خاصة اذا كان المنتج غير متماثل


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

*انا شايفة ان my hope عنده حق بخصوص البرامج وكدى
الى صاحبها ممكن يصرف عليها ويخصر فيها
لكن بالنسبة للمواضيع فيكفى وضع كلمة منقول للامانة بعرض الاستفادة ونشر كلمة الله مش اكتر*


----------



## my hope (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

انا فاهم كل هذه الاشياء الي بتقولها ولكن هل يجوز ان نحلل ونحرم بكيفنا
يعني تقصد السرقة الالكترونية حلال 
الم يقل المسيح اعط مال قيصر لقيصر ومال الله لله
يعني حتى لو كامنت هذه الشركات احتكارية وبتربح بس احنا ما دام نحتاج منتوجهم لازم نتمسك بقوانينهم فعند تنصيب اي برنامج نقرا اتفاقية الترخيص ونوافق عليها يعني ايضا نكذب
عموما هذه الاشياء منتشرة وحبذا لو تحدث خارج المنتدى وليس داخله 
وشكرا


----------



## esambraveheart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

*السرقه هي السرقه و الخطيه هي الخطيه مهما اختلفت اشكالها وو درجاتها فلا داعي للدفاع المستميت عن الخطا و تبريره ...فالخطيه هي الخطيه في نظر الله  حتي و ان بررها البشر..و سيدان بهذه الخطيه من يرتكبها و من يبررها.. لان فاحص القلوب و الكلي هو وحده الذي يعلم ان هذا الفعل هو خطيه ..فلماذا نتمادي فيها بعد ان علمنا انها خطيه...؟؟؟ و لماذا الدفاع المستميت لتبريرها..؟؟؟
و ان كانت مواقع اخرى كثيره تبرر هذه السرقه المقنعه و تباركها... فلا ينبغي ان نتشبه نحن بهم  و نحن يفترض فينا اننا اولاد الله​*


----------



## my hope (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

اعجبني ردك يا اخ esambraveheart
فالبشر دائما يحاول ان يبرر الخطيئة تحت مسميات واهية 
وانا لم اقل اني لا افعلها ولكن على الاقل ان كان واحد منا ملتزما بالتعاليم 
فلكي لاتكون علية لائمة في اليوم الاخير


----------



## sweetly heart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

هلة انتم كل البرامج فى اجهزتكم بتشتروهيا شرية يعنى ممكن حدا فيكم نزل الماسنجر او الياهو او الداون لود من اسطوانة شراها مثلا 
السرقة فعلا حرام لما تكون تستخدم فيزا مضروبة او تخترق موقع فيز وتشترى بضاعة على حساب اخريين او تلعب فى حسابات الناس فى البنوك هاى سرقة او اى عمل ظلم الناس وسرقة صورهم وتوزيعها هادا حرام وظلم كبير فيجب التفريق جيدا 
اما البرامج والشغلات الى انتو بتحكوا عنها زى الوندوز مثلا فهاى مش مشكلة لانو الشركات نفسها الها سياسة تسويقة وبتعرف هادا الكلام منيح ومعتقدش انو فى حدا فى العالم حريص على مصلحة الشركات اكثر منها


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

عندك حق يا اخي الحبيب 

بس فيه برامج كتير مجانية وفيه نسخ قديمة مش بتتباع وكمان فيه حاجات ديمو ودي الشركات نفسها بتصرح بيها

كما ان اغلب المستخدمون العرب لايملكون كروت ائتمان لشراء البرامج 

ولكن باذن ربنا نقوم بالتقنين منها

الرب معك


----------



## esambraveheart (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

*

sweetly heart قال:



هلة انتم كل البرامج فى اجهزتكم بتشتروهيا شرية يعنى ممكن حدا فيكم نزل الماسنجر او الياهو او الداون لود من اسطوانة شراها مثلا 
السرقة فعلا حرام لما تكون تستخدم فيزا مضروبة او تخترق موقع فيز وتشترى بضاعة على حساب اخريين او تلعب فى حسابات الناس فى البنوك هاى سرقة او اى عمل ظلم الناس وسرقة صورهم وتوزيعها هادا حرام وظلم كبير فيجب التفريق جيدا 
اما البرامج والشغلات الى انتو بتحكوا عنها زى الوندوز مثلا فهاى مش مشكلة لانو الشركات نفسها الها سياسة تسويقة وبتعرف هادا الكلام منيح ومعتقدش انو فى حدا فى العالم حريص على مصلحة الشركات اكثر منها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نقصد هنا البرامج المجانيه و لا الديمو فيرجن لاي برنامج و لكن المقصود - و اعتقد انه واضح من سياق حديث الاخ صاحب الشكوى- هو البرامج الغير مجانيه و التي يتفنن كثير من لصوص السوفتوير و القراصنه في استنباط اشكال عده للكراكات و مفاتيح السيريال...و هذه لصوصيه واضحه و يعاقب عليها قانون حماية الملكيه الفكريه ..و حتى لو ان الشركات صاحبة البرامج  تعلم بهذه اللصوصيه فتاكد تماما انها لا تتصرف لسبب بسيط و هو  انه من المستحيل حصر عدد اللصوص الذين يمكن مقاضاتهم  و ليس معنى صمت هذه الشركات انها توافق علي ان يسرق اللصوص جهودها ..و لذلك فالموضوع ليس فيه لبس و لا يحتاج لكل هذا الدفاع عن شئ واضح جدا انه خطا ..ربما كنا جميعا  تقريبا نرتكبه "بحسن نيه"..و لكن الان ..و بعد ان تاكدنا من ان هذا الفعل هو خطا في حق اناس اخرين ..فينبغي علينا كاولاد الله ان نمتنع فورا عن تكرار الوقوع في هذا الخطا..و ليسامحنا الله علي ما وقعنا فيه دون علم او درايه ...و ايضا..ان كان اخرون يفعلون هذا الشئ بضمائر وقحه لا تخاف الله و تستلذ بالسرقه و بالخطيه فلا ينبغي علينا نحن اولاد المسيح الصالح ان نتشبه بهؤلاء الاثمه ...و تذكروا دائما انه "طوبي للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الاشرار ..و في طريق الخطاة لم يقف "
بركة و محبة الهنا الصالح يسوع المسيح فلتكن مع جميعكم​*


----------



## kimo14th (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*

*انا ليا راى صغير *

*فعلا كل حاجه تقريبا بنعملها او بنزلها من النت (قد) تُعتبر سرقه *

*عشان الحاجات دى ليها حقوق ومش بس النت ده كمان برامج الكمبيوتر (وان كان فى برامج مجانى ) لكن معظم الاستخدامات *

*فهى لبرامج غير مجانيه .. ربنا يسامحنا ..*

*بس المهم نعرف هل الكلام ده سليم ولا لأ ؟؟ !!*​


----------



## Fadie (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خطيئة نرتكبها داخل المنتدى*



> *بس المهم نعرف هل الكلام ده سليم ولا لأ ؟؟ !!*


 
كلام ايه؟


----------

